# Non-peaceful Weekend



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

So for the past several years we've been spending our Memorial, 4th & Labor Day weekends riding - this year we decided to break with that tradition and headed to Wallowa Lake State Park in Eastern Oregon so we could relax now that school is in session again. I figured I'd miss the humm, buzz and brrrrup of the ATVs/MX bikes, but relaxing sounded good.

Talk about weekend from hell. Between the screaming toddlers, the near constant car alarms, bells/horns on kids bikes, Big Wheels and yelling and screaming coming from the playground the weekend was anything but peaceful. The final straw was Sunday night when some homer in the loop decided it was Karaoke night and his girlfriend/wife/who knows what starts belting out the "Unforgettable" song at the top of her lungs and probably 11 on the stereo knob. The whole weekend we saw a park ranger drive through ONCE.

Mind you when we've stayed at other Oregon State Parks the Rangers make the Marines look like children with their semi-militant enforcement of parking on the driveway not on the ground, kids in helmets, follow the rules attitude - but no not at Wallowa Lake. I have never really been happier to leave a campground then when we pulled out Monday. I've camped here before, but for the life of me I can't recall it was anything like this last weekend was. It just amazed me how generally rude people were not paying attention to how loud they were. I think every park should kick out anyone that has a car alarm go off, I've always just locked my truck but never the alarm. One Dodge truck went off at least 3 times one day.

I need to head to an ATV park soon just so I can relax!


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

We are SO glad the biggest part of the season is over. Hoping the Homers all go Home.

There is an ATV park just north of Columbia, MO - Finger Lakes SP. Not a bad place, and the noise really didn't bother me; I mean, it IS an ATV park. But man, the Bubbas and Bubbettes were - well, unbearable. They are super cliquish, rude to outsiders, and all but threatening. The locals reserve the place down tight every weekend for the entire year. Monday through Thursday, no problem. Friday & Sat, nothing available. The result is very low occupancy during the week, because you're going to have to move before Friday, anyway. Bad system.

A few of the goobers pulled out of here Sunday, the rest left this morning. The guy next to us was so old and infirm, every time he came down the two steps from his '70's Holiday Rambler Imperial, he fell off of them. Then he'd pull himself up, whirl around a few times like a drunk, get his feet under him, then off he's go - to his vintage F350 7.3, with aftermarket turbo and open exhaust.

He can't walk, but thank God he can still drive. That's a quote from his wife. I've taken to praying before hitting the road.

Sluggo

We be here, for a couple more days, then off to most anywhere.

http://www.rutladeroutpost.com/


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your noisy trip, I camped at a lake once that was west of Sacramento and it was the weekend from hell we had the same experience as you with the added bonus of late night loud drunks. We usually camp at a lake close by that has several loops and the one close to the lake is the most popular one so we always choose another loop above this one that is very quite, plus the camp sites are spread out with many more trees. I love a nice quite camp. Now that winter is coming the best camping is on the way.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Steve,

Sorry to hear about your weekend. We spent a week at Wallowa Lake S.P. two summers ago, and it was a great experience. No rude or noisy neighbors at all. I guess anywhere you go, there is that chance of finding yourself in one of those wrong-place-at-the-wrong-time situations. This, besides all the crazy drivers, is one of the main reasons we avoid camping on the big holiday weekends.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Steve,
> 
> Sorry to hear about your weekend. We spent a week at Wallowa Lake S.P. two summers ago, and it was a great experience. No rude or noisy neighbors at all. I guess anywhere you go, there is that chance of finding yourself in one of those wrong-place-at-the-wrong-time situations. This, besides all the crazy drivers, is one of the main reasons we avoid camping on the big holiday weekends.
> 
> ...


I second that! We never, ever, EVER go out on a holiday weekend. It's waaaaayyy to busy, to noisy, and to full of people who don't have the common sense to know they're disturbing everyone else around them. Isn't it funny how when ID 10 T people go out camping, they feel they no longer have to abide by the rules that govern our society? If people want to get drunk and act dumb, they can do that at home!


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

If we go camping over a holiday weekend it is dry camping in the middle of no where. The holiday weekends can bring out some of the rudest people. Sorry about your trip.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I find there are several different types of campers that annoy the heck out of me.

Here's my *TOP FIVE CAMPGROUND SPOILERS:*

Those that let their children run as they please.
Those that let their dog RUN LOOSE off the chain.
Those that let their dog bark constantly.
Those that wait until REALLY LATE to get REALLY LOUD! (you know the ones I'm speaking of..)
And generally...those that break the rules.

To sum it up, it's dogs, kids, and drunks. 
(and I've camped with kids, dogs, and as the drunk! It all boils down to RESPECT THY NEIGHBOR, AND THY NATURE.)


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Sorry you had such a noisy experience.

We do opted for a non-riding Labor Day weekend (our favorite riding season starts NOW, when everyone goes back to school) - we stayed a this great little park in Lyons, OR (22 miles East of Salem) - only has 30 sites, 10 of which are set aside as a group area. We spent Saturday, Sunday and a short trip on Monday on the river rafting.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Don't you just hate it when others aren't as considerate as you are? After all, what does it take to be nice?

Sorry you had such a bad experience.

Hopefully, the next one will turn out much better.

Mark


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Sorry your weekend wasn't as peaceful as it could have been. We had similar noise 2 weeks ago while camping. A family rented a golf cart and let their kids honk the horn literally over and over and over and over....

BTW - do you get your name Y-Guy because you work at a YMCA? Just curious - I work for a YMCA and was wondering.

Have a great day and go camping at a quiet campground.









-Hope


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

National holidays are not the time to find "peace and quiet" at state parks. Those darn people out there are just you know, celebrating and letting off some steam.

I have only three issues regarding noise while camping:

1) Barking dogs. I don't care if its a little yip dog aka trained rat or a big breasted Rottweiler. Shut YOUR untrained (read: stupid) dog up AT ALL TIMES.

2) Loud music that fills the campground from ONE SITE during the day.

3) Any ninny that feel that ANY NOISE by anyone else constitutes an infringement on their "rights"

When I go camping, I expect to hear other campers enjoying themselves, *day and night*. I expect to see kids frollicking (sp?) like they just don't care. That's what camping is about to this family.

At home its 9-5.

While camping its up when you want to and down when you want to.

Just because some choose to shut it all down at the first sign of dusk does not mean me or my family are going to shut it down too. Being a couch potato at home is one thing but don't expect all others to join you on the couch at dusk while camping. WE WANT TO ENJOY BEING OUTDOORS.

Your retired life on the road doesn't mean the rest of us are out of line.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry Y-Guy to hear you had a bad weekend
I don't mind kids yelling as they are having fun but some just scream just for the heck of it
I enjoy music just like others do but some do take it alittle too far
And yes the car alarms are a pain I've camped close to a few people every few minutes you would hear the beep beep over and over again that gets old real quick
The thing that really pisses me off is kids that you don't know just walk right through you site for a short cut
But on the most part people are nice
Maybe it was just bad timing there Y-Guy

Don


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Sorry the trip didn't go well. The problem with holiday weekends is that a lot of wannabe campers get out for their one trip a year and just don't know the proper camping etiquette. The folks next to us this weekend played the guitar quite a bit which I did not mind. I don't like listening to other peoples stereos but don't mind a live performance. The guy later brought over a bunch of cooked salmon and we chatted for awhile. Now that's what campings all about.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Mgonzo2u said:


> I have only three issues regarding noise while camping:
> 
> 1) Barking dogs. I don't care if its a little yip dog aka trained rat or a big breasted Rottweiler. Shut YOUR untrained (read: stupid) dog up AT ALL TIMES.
> 
> 2


I don't like to listen to dogs bark either but I would not call someones dog a "trained rat", or "stupid"

I love to hear kids play and I like them to have fun but not in my camp site. I don't understand why there is 200 square miles of forest and they have to cut through or play in my site. Kids like dogs need to be controlled.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

N7OQ said:


> I have only three issues regarding noise while camping:
> 
> 1) Barking dogs. I don't care if its a little yip dog aka trained rat or a big breasted Rottweiler. Shut YOUR untrained (read: stupid) dog up AT ALL TIMES.
> 
> 2


I don't like to listen to dogs bark either but I would not call someones dog a "trained rat", or "stupid"

I love to hear kids play and I like them to have fun but not in my camp site. I don't understand why there is 200 square miles of forest and they have to cut through or play in my site. Kids like dogs need to be controlled.
[/quote]

Dogs are only extensions of their owners personality according to the Dog Whisperer.

If you own dogs, you can train them to be how you want them to be, not the other way around.

Btw, I agree on the kids thing. Have all the fun you want, just don't come skipping through my campsite. Use the walkways and roads as designed.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Mgonzo2u said:


> I have only three issues regarding noise while camping:
> 
> 1) Barking dogs. I don't care if its a little yip dog aka trained rat or a big breasted Rottweiler. Shut YOUR untrained (read: stupid) dog up AT ALL TIMES.
> 
> 2


I don't like to listen to dogs bark either but I would not call someones dog a "trained rat", or "stupid"

I love to hear kids play and I like them to have fun but not in my camp site. I don't understand why there is 200 square miles of forest and they have to cut through or play in my site. Kids like dogs need to be controlled.
[/quote]

Dogs are only extensions of their owners personality according to the Dog Whisperer.

If you own dogs, you can train them to be how you want them to be, not the other way around.

Btw, I agree on the kids thing. Have all the fun you want, just don't come skipping through my campsite. Use the walkways and roads as designed.
[/quote]

I have 2 dogs only wanted 1 but my mother-in-law bought one too and could not handle it so now we have 2. They are mini Schnauzers and love to bark so we don't take them camping we drop them off at the kennel. When it was only one dog we could keep her under control but 2 is out of the question. I bought the Dog Whisperer book, because I though he did some amazing things with dogs, well the book was useless, all it did was tell his life story and how good of a dog trainer he was. It did not explain how to do any training at all just a bunch of vague things I already saw on TV. Now until I can get these dogs under better control they will not go camping with me.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

This threads going a bit off topic but my DW loves the Dog Whisperer. Hey, maybe that's what DW really stands for.









I have an issue with him. Not him per se but his techniques that appear to work flawlessly on t.v. I can go che! che! all day long and my dog still ignores me. It's t.v. -- they can edit out the bad stuff and show you when the dog behaves.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Yep, we stay out of Michigan State Parks on the Holiday weekends too. Just too many people getting in the first or last hurrah of the season.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

The nicest thing about being retired is being able to rv around the country without the noise and distraction of undisciplined kids. Visiting the National Parks and not having anyone around is really wonderful. When we were at Carlsbad last winter, we were down walking around in the cave for about 6 hours and saw only a dozen people (all retired, quiet, and respectful). It was wonderful. Between Memorial day and Labor day we quit rv'ing and go home to do repairs, catch up on family stuff, etc., but after labor day, we're outta here. In fact, we leave tomorrow morning for Yellowstone -- backpacking the back country should be fabulous this time of year (i.e., no kids making noise).


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

After having another day to process things I think what got my goat was the fact it appears the Rangers were doing nothing (though I am sure they were to some level). If the campground has rules they need to be enforced, though I also don't want militant Rangers either. I don't consider that a park host should be the ones doing the enforcing, in fact I feel sorry that they have to live through weekends like that. I think I'll drop a letter to the State Parks expressing my concern about the uneven enforcement of the rules between the various campgrounds and leave it at that.

*The key thing to me is no matter how bad the day camping is, any day camping is still better then a day at work!*



outbacknjack said:


> BTW - do you get your name Y-Guy because you work at a YMCA? Just curious - I work for a YMCA and was wondering.


 Hi Hope, yes I've worked for the YMCA since I was 15 (there is a scary thought) love my work (most days) and the Y has allowed us to move around the US a bit and finally figure out we belonged in the Northwest. I got the nickname back when Microsoft was beta testing Windows and one of our Y volunteers got me in on the beta team and needed a user name... alas Y-Guy was born. I'll drop you a PM.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Y-Guy said:


> After having another day to process things I think what got my goat was the fact it appears the Rangers were doing nothing (though I am sure they were to some level). If the campground has rules they need to be enforced, though I also don't want militant Rangers either. I don't consider that a park host should be the ones doing the enforcing, in fact I feel sorry that they have to live through weekends like that. I think I'll drop a letter to the State Parks expressing my concern about the uneven enforcement of the rules between the various campgrounds and leave it at that.


I think you hit the nail on the head, Y-GUY!! Several years ago, we were at Red Top Mountain State Park (BEAUTIFUL PLACE!) in a cottage. Rules say that there is a maximum occupancy, and they are NOT to be used for parties, etc., and only two vehicles/cottage. Try the cottage next to us had at LEAST 30 kids, 8-10 vehicles, the kids (many obviously underage) were drinking, cursing loudly, had a boom-box with rap music blasting, etc. Called the ranger office and reported it, and Dudley Dooright came over to our cottage and asked what we wanted him to do about it. I'm like "DUH!! Enforce the rules!!"
He let this mess go on ALL evening, until 1:30 AM, when I got dressed and went to the front office. Nobody could sleep, and there were 6 of us. The kids were really wasted by then, crawling in/out boats at the shore with flashlights, constant loud cursing and the music was even louder. He finally made them load up and leave, though many were so inebriated they had no business driving. 
Darlene


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

I sure love that area! Too bad about the cg - crowded cg's are always a bummer.

Ironicly, we were camping (family reunion) in Pasco that weekend


----------



## ROO-ING (Jun 24, 2006)

We stayed at Mt Hood Village in Brightwood, OR for the Labor Day weekend. It was packed but I was quite surprised ; Everyone in our loop honored the quiet hours. You could hear a pin drop after 10:00 pm. They had activities for the kids to do along with swimming and ping pong.

The only really strange thing was a guy was in the parking lot in his Dodge Ramm 3500 and he literally hit the lamp post and knocked it over. I walked around the corner and thank goodness there was no kid under the lamp post. He kept saying he did not see it.

I just thought man I sure hope he has got another way to tow his trailer home cause his truck ain't gonna make it.

Roo


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Hey Roo My parents go there and really like it. We need to make a trip around the mountain and check it out.

Scott


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Scrib said:


> Ironicly, we were camping (family reunion) in Pasco that weekend


Where did you all camp at? Hope you had a good stay in the Tri-Cities!


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> Where did you all camp at? Hope you had a good stay in the Tri-Cities!


We dry-camped at the reunion-spot (over by Road 48 & Octave St.). They have an extra lot beside their house, which provides plenty of parking. We all had a great Sunday on the golf course!


----------

